# Balderdash and Piffle



## Talysia (Mar 8, 2007)

I wonder if anyone here saw the first series of this BBC2 show, which investigates the origins behind some of the more unusual terms in the English language.

In the first series, the programme makers asked the public for help in finding the very first time that some of the words/phrases were used - in actual written proof.  If it proved to be accurate, the new information was added to the Oxford English Dictionary, and the programme gave a nod to the person/people who found it.

I know that a second series is being filmed, but not much more than that.  It seemed like Chronicles would be a good place to post something like this, given the amount of wordy, intelligent people there are here!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 9, 2007)

Managed to find a link, so I've found the info I needed.


----------

